# Master Mason



## Randy81 (Feb 15, 2016)

Tonight I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason! Wow, it was awesome! We had Brothers from all over the state who came not only to witness but participate in my degree. It was truly an honor and I'm speechless when it comes to the Brotherly love I felt inside our lodge tonight!

I would like to think I've accomplished quite a bit in my life having served almost 18 years in the Army but I can say without a doubt this ranks right up there in proudest moments! I have nothing but great things to say about my Masonic journey at this point! I also received handful of lapel pins, a car decal, and of course my Masonic Bible. My apron wasn't ready just yet but I'll get that too.

All in all, I'm extremely happy. Thank you to all the Brothers on here for your encouragement and kindliness!


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 15, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 16, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## MRichard (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 16, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Tonight I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason! Wow, it was awesome! We had Brothers from all over the state who came not only to witness but participate in my degree. It was truly an honor and I'm speechless when it comes to the Brotherly love I felt inside our lodge tonight!
> 
> I would like to think I've accomplished quite a bit in my life having served almost 18 years in the Army but I can say without a doubt this ranks right up there in proudest moments! I have nothing but great things to say about my Masonic journey at this point! I also received handful of lapel pins, a car decal, and of course my Masonic Bible. My apron wasn't ready just yet but I'll get that too.
> 
> All in all, I'm extremely happy. Thank you to all the Brothers on here for your encouragement and kindliness!


Does your GL require proficiency in MM as well?

I spent part of last week with your IPGM who is head of one of my Orders.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 16, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Does your GL require proficiency in MM as well?
> 
> I spent part of last week with your IPGM who is head of one of my Orders.


No it doesn't, however, they have a proficiency program in which you're awarded a certificate but it's reciting all three degrees. Here in my district there is a group who meets once a month for four hours studying for this. I will be memorizing my MM catechism all the same though and attending the proficiency classes.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Tonight I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason! Wow, it was awesome! We had Brothers from all over the state who came not only to witness but participate in my degree. It was truly an honor and I'm speechless when it comes to the Brotherly love I felt inside our lodge tonight!
> 
> I would like to think I've accomplished quite a bit in my life having served almost 18 years in the Army but I can say without a doubt this ranks right up there in proudest moments! I have nothing but great things to say about my Masonic journey at this point! I also received handful of lapel pins, a car decal, and of course my Masonic Bible. My apron wasn't ready just yet but I'll get that too.
> 
> All in all, I'm extremely happy. Thank you to all the Brothers on here for your encouragement and kindliness!


Congratulations brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> No it doesn't, however, they have a proficiency program in which you're awarded a certificate but it's reciting all three degrees. Here in my district there is a group who meets once a month for four hours studying for this. I will be memorizing my MM catechism all the same though and attending the proficiency classes.


Here in Kentucky the MM proficiency is not mandatory. However, if you want to go through the chairs you can not go any farther than Senior Deacon without it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 21, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Since I was raised, I was able to attend two degrees this week. I went to a Fellowcraft on Tuesday and an Entered Apprentice degree on Friday. Both went great! I'm studying the Bible lecture now and hopefully will be able to give that lecture soon at upcoming degrees.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Feb 21, 2016)

I spent yesterday morning conferring my 21st degree, the 7th Master's degree, and the 5th brother I've had the privilege to raise while acting as King Solomon.  It's always a pleasure and especially a privilege to be on the other side of the obligation ;-)    This one was a little special, as I had conferred his EA degree a little over a year ago.    Opened and closed as WM, conferred the MM, sent the craft to refreshment for lunch, then came back as Solomon for the 2nd section, delivered the charge, and closed the lodge.  Felt a lot like one of my proficiency exams, and I was admonished by my mentor that I put an extra "A" in the third tie of the obligation, other wise I did "okay."   Coming from that mentor, was a derned good score ;-)


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 21, 2016)

That's impressive! I hope to be able to say that in a few years!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 23, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Tonight I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason! Wow, it was awesome! We had Brothers from all over the state who came not only to witness but participate in my degree. It was truly an honor and I'm speechless when it comes to the Brotherly love I felt inside our lodge tonight!
> 
> I would like to think I've accomplished quite a bit in my life having served almost 18 years in the Army but I can say without a doubt this ranks right up there in proudest moments! I have nothing but great things to say about my Masonic journey at this point! I also received handful of lapel pins, a car decal, and of course my Masonic Bible. My apron wasn't ready just yet but I'll get that too.
> 
> All in all, I'm extremely happy. Thank you to all the Brothers on here for your encouragement and kindliness!


Congratulations and Welcome, brother!


----------

